

Ask HN: Basic Spreadsheets/Data Management for Startups - kellyreid

Hey HN.  I'm the more technical of my company's two founders, and I'm the one who handles all of our spreadsheets and other misc data.  My partner is exceedingly bright and motivated, but seems to have a mental block when it comes to Excel/Google Spreadsheets.  I'd love some resources that I could point him to.  Sure, I could just fire up the ol' google search, but I'd really like specific links that might even be tailored to entrepreneurs.<p>In addition, I'd also like to show him some articles about what to -do- with data once we have it.  Kevin Owocki had a great piece about logging everything so you can manage everything, and I'd love to show my partner more pieces like that.<p>I'm not a frequent poster, so if I've missed a vital piece of Ask HN etiquette, yell at me.
======
viandante
Hello,

could you link to Kevin Owocki's piece?

Regarding the data. Can you describe what kind of data you handle? Is it very
structured? Is it big (>65000 rows)? Do you program?

I work with spreadsheet everyday. My advice from the heart would be to avoid
them if you can. If you can't, then VBA and VLOOKUPs are your best friends.

~~~
gary__
[http://owocki.com/2011/06/22/startups-scale-log-
everything-t...](http://owocki.com/2011/06/22/startups-scale-log-everything-
then-you-can-manage-anything/)

